# First attempt at BBB complete



## mtodriscoll (Sep 17, 2015)

BBB with High Mtn Cure and brown sugar.

Cured 10 days, patted dry, coated with CBP and refrigerated over night to form pellicle.

Smoked on Saturday for 10 hours.

Tried some and it was good, but the center slices weren't that smoky.

Rested in Fridge on Sunday.

Smoked again on Monday for more 10 hours.

Sliced thin and vacuum packaged.

Tastes amazing!

Used a 5x8 AMNPS for the cold smoke (<100 deg.)

Temps started out at 75 (and raining). At one point the smoker was up to 95 deg., I was afraid the AMNPS had lit on fire, but it had not. I'm wondering now if the smoke coating on the temperature probe was throwing off the readings. I expected some climb, but now 25 deg...













IMG_2571.JPG



__ mtodriscoll
__ Sep 17, 2015






It was raining, so I propped a bowl loosely over the vent hole to keep rain from getting in. Remote temp probe in ziploc bag to keep water out.













IMG_2572.JPG



__ mtodriscoll
__ Sep 17, 2015


















IMG_2573.JPG



__ mtodriscoll
__ Sep 17, 2015


















IMG_2576.JPG



__ mtodriscoll
__ Sep 17, 2015






I flipped them over on the grates for the second smoke, that's why they appear to have 'grill marks'. It's just smoke residue from the first smoke that rubbed off the grates.













IMG_2577.JPG



__ mtodriscoll
__ Sep 17, 2015


















IMG_2578.JPG



__ mtodriscoll
__ Sep 17, 2015


















IMG_2580.JPG



__ mtodriscoll
__ Sep 17, 2015






- Matt

Barboursville, VA


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 18, 2015)

That looks great. 

I need to do another batch of BBB. I have been out for too long.


----------

